# Show your best dug bottle from 2012



## myersdiggers1998 (Dec 27, 2012)

Here is mine ,a vaughn's, buffalo , vegetable lithontriptic mixture


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Dec 27, 2012)

Here is two I found in the same dump
 it is a toss up as to which one is better

 Congress and Empire sloped shoulder E Variant 
 Pint Saratoga Seltzer Water


----------



## epackage (Dec 27, 2012)

"Dug" these up at an auction in NY state, they are now in Israel...


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Dec 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> "Dug" these up at an auction in NY state, they are now in Israel...


 How deep did you dig for those Jim?[] My seltzer was at 9' and the C&E was at 4'


----------



## epackage (Dec 27, 2012)

The bottom of the cardboard box was about 18" deep...[]


----------



## NyDigger1 (Dec 28, 2012)

well a piggybank is kind of like a container, which is similar to a bottle, the coins inside I didnt mind to find along with it [8D][][]


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 28, 2012)

These are two of my best. A. Dearborn NY mineral water tapered top( I think this was the precursor to the JA Dearborn's) and a  M.T. Crawford Hartford Ct. and my Wolfie. Everything else was broken but Im thrilled with what I found.


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Dec 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> Here is mine ,a vaughn's, buffalo , vegetable lithontriptic mixture
> 
> ...


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Dec 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  coldwater diver
> 
> These are two of my best. A. Dearborn NY mineral water tapered top( I think this was the precursor to the JA Dearborn's) and a  M.T. Crawford Hartford Ct. and my Wolfie. Everything else was broken but Im thrilled with what I found.


 I would be thrilled too if I found them! Randy


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Dec 28, 2012)

kevin , randy , wow , some great bottles you guys dug.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Dec 28, 2012)

One of my best ones from this year. In the dumps that I dig in, you have to dig a lot to find a few good bottles.


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 28, 2012)

Randy that is without a doubt the crudest 3in one oil I've ever seen.


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Dec 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> One of my best ones from this year. In the dumps that I dig in, you have to dig a lot to find a few good bottles.


 I have dug a lot of 3 in oils and I have never seen any that ever looked like that!!! WOW that is nice,[sm=thumbup1.gif]Randy


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 29, 2012)

Found this under a barn floor in early Spring.  I also found some free blown gins, and many other nice bottles.  I kept about ten bottles from that find. This was the gem as far as I'm concerned.  Quart size in honey yellow. No damage, just some light stain.  I love digging bottles.


----------



## Conch times (Dec 29, 2012)

I just can't decide, it's a toss up between DT SWEENY and A L PENDLETON.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Dec 29, 2012)

color ,embossing, that pickle has everything going for it.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Diggin4Togas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice looking bottles everyone!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 29, 2012)

I didn't dig all that much this year. we only did a few privy's.But  I would have to say my favorite bottle dug in 2012 came from Mr badgers dump.[]


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Rick what does that say. Do you have an after photo it looks impressive. Paul thats a great pickle.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. I've dug the small aqua ones before but that one was a treat. 

  Those saratogas are damn nice as well.  I wish I saw those up here but I have to admit I've even seen a fragment yet. 

  Also another great bottle Rick.  I remember that one.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey Gordon, is that Vaughns pontiled?  Looks like it.    


 Kevin those sodas are killer.  I've yet to get a colored soda around here. Might have to take up diving, too.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks like some nice stuff has been liberated from the ground.  It is easy for me to pick my best as these two are the only ones to make it home with me this year.  Unfortunately I only got to dig a couple times back in March.   Hope to get back in the game next year.


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks Paul believe it or not those are the first two from NY or Ct I have found. First cobalt for me.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 29, 2012)

That initially sounded like a hard choice, but then I remembered this one





 And I can't forget my first dug colored soda






 And my "almost" best bottle of the year []


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Dec 29, 2012)

no paul , it just missed the pontil era  but im still tickled to have dug it . I kept saying as I brushed the dirt away , no cracks , no chips , dont get a temp change crack later .


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Dec 29, 2012)

love the townsends, very crude looking monster.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Dec 29, 2012)

steve , Ive only dug 1 of those rumfords.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Dec 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> steve , Ive only dug 1 of those rumfords.


 Yeah they are a nice find I intend to keep it.  RIBottleguy I love that Townsend,s.


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 30, 2012)

I can't believe it's been a full year since I actually found bottles in the soil by chance along the SF bay shoreline.
 Well that is going to have to change....New Year's resolution is to GET OUT & FIND SOME PLACES TO DIG!!

 Here is the Pacific Soda Works Classen & Co along with the Bay City Soda from SF from last December.


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 30, 2012)

and the reverse of them

 Thanks & some great bottles you guys have found this year!!
 Doug


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RIBottleguy
> 
> That initially sounded like a hard choice, but then I remembered this one
> 
> ...


 
 Nice solid hunk of glass *  never dug one of those baby's whole. We dug a half of one that was copper colored once.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  beendiggin
> 
> Found this under a barn floor in early Spring.  I also found some free blown gins, and many other nice bottles.  I kept about ten bottles from that find. This was the gem as far as I'm concerned.  Quart size in honey yellow. No damage, just some light stain.  I love digging bottles.


 

 Love that Bunker * and im not talkin fish bait []


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 30, 2012)

My best dug bottle of the year ended up going to Sick Rick in a trade.  It was a ladies leg malt beer from Elmira, NY dug back in late June/early July.  Sorry I don't know how to repost a picture.

 PD


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 30, 2012)

RI, That Townsends is beatiful. Can you show one that shows off the color. I have only found broken pieces. I have the same shard as you, my best cryer yet.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> My best dug bottle of the year ended up going to Sick Rick in a trade.  It was a ladies leg malt beer from Elmira, NY dug back in late June/early July.  Sorry I don't know how to repost a picture.
> 
> PD


 
 Here it is Tom -- Great Bottle  Thanks again


----------



## sandchip (Dec 30, 2012)

Love that Townsend's!


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I miss that bottle.  Glad it went to a good home.  Hope to dig another.

 PD


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 31, 2012)

Probably this one, an extremely rare local blob.


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Remember Tom !---i have the other Leg[8|][]


----------



## Dansalata (Dec 31, 2012)

heres on of my faves...dug here in san jose


----------



## lil digger (Dec 31, 2012)

my local flask.....


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Dec 31, 2012)

Nothing spectacular for me this year, but this stoneware beer cleaned up nicely.

 Happy New Year and good luck digging in 2013!

 Tom


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 1, 2013)

nice digs everyone, Happy new Year!  I had a very slow year, lots of digging and little finds...  Mostly checking spots off the list...

 this is probably one of my better digs


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice Blue T  Happy New Year![]


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 1, 2013)

Love the cobalt blob tigue, nice one!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 1, 2013)

its perty


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 1, 2013)

Thats a nice one Tique, Love the color and embossing. I hope your 2013 list is better. Happy New Year


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jan 1, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> nice digs everyone, Happy new Year!  I had a very slow year, lots of digging and little finds...  Mostly checking spots off the list...
> 
> this is probably one of my better digs


 Hey Matt, thats a nice looking bottle. Maybe things will speed up in 2013 for you, Good luck.
 Randy


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Jan 5, 2013)

coffin


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Jan 5, 2013)

a m smith pumpkin seed . one of the nicer bottles we dug 2012


----------



## rockbot (Jan 5, 2013)

IÊ»m melting....[8D]


----------



## rockbot (Jan 5, 2013)

Or my Heart!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 5, 2013)

nice bottles everyone , glad your out digging ROCK.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 5, 2013)

we got two of these pontiled fellows out of the same hole...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Maybe he needs a leg transplant? Didn't he say his knee was hurting lol []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  coldwater diver
> 
> Hi Rick what does that say. Do you have an after photo it looks impressive. Paul thats a great pickle.


 
 Sorry I missed your question Kevin. I was just cruising over the threads and saw it.

 It says --- Gross "Cereal Extract of Oats and Barley"   
 "Cerale Avena and Hordeum" "E.R.Cross & Co Philadelphia USA"


----------



## rockbot (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks Gordon, good to be out and about and having fun on ABN!



> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> nice bottles everyone , glad your out digging ROCK.


----------



## rockbot (Jan 5, 2013)

Sweet flask Lil. 



> ORIGINAL:  lil digger
> 
> my local flask.....


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks Rick, Im thinking something they used in beer making or animal feed? Great bottle, thanks for the picture.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 5, 2013)

hey lil digger,

 what did you find out about that hudock flask?

 did you find out any information on it? i've never seen one..

 jim


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 9, 2013)

I found several new faves in 2012 but this one is the best. It is a lake bottom find, OP with a birdswing.
 HARRISONS COLUMBIA INK


----------



## epackage (Jan 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  riverdiver
> 
> I found several new faves in 2012 but this one is the best. It is a lake bottom find, OP with a birdswing.
> HARRISONS COLUMBIA INK


 Beauty


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 1, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I didn't dig all that much this year. we only did a few privy's.But  I would have to say my favorite bottle dug in 2012 came from Mr badgers dump.[]


I loved that from the minute I saw it (I think in a previous post). That name and monogram is just great. I was watching THIS but wasn't prepared to go over $20 for a chipped lip (but easy fix) bottle like it. I bid but it ended over $40 shipped.
 Your might want to think of a light tumble for yours.
 As for my best dug item of 2012, well, you know what a 2Â½" bromo looks like.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 1, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Light tumble ? your Aprilfooling me right [8D]  I like it just the way it is. 
 The one for bid was really dark. I like the lightness of mine. 

 Bromo? hey at least its blue!![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 1, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  riverdiver
> 
> I found several new faves in 2012 but this one is the best. It is a lake bottom find, OP with a birdswing.
> HARRISONS COLUMBIA INK


 
 Thats a bad ass ink bro


----------



## dlybbert (Apr 29, 2013)

Can anyone tell me about this? Found it in my Dad's house after his death. On the bottom of the bottle is a large S and a slightly offset S of the same size but not as bold.

 Thanks-


----------



## epackage (Apr 29, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Diane, your bottle is a hurchinson soda/mineral water bottle, we call it a 'Hutch'. We don't see much Oklahoma stuff here on the forum, here is more info on hutches and the odd stopper used to seal them on Hutchbook.com, a whole site dedicated to identifying all known examples... Jim

http://www.hutchbook.com/Bottling%20Bottles%20Manufacturers/Default.htm


----------



## epackage (Apr 29, 2013)

Hutchinson*....


----------

